
Warner Brothers reports own site as illegal - ilghiro
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37275603
======
jameskilton
I don't see the problem here. If they so desperately want the content removed,
then Google should happily kill all of those links right away!

~~~
joekrie
Complying and taking down the legitimate links should force WB to properly
review their requests.

This case is kind of funny, but something similar started happening when banks
started automating foreclosures. People who were up to date on their mortgages
were getting evicted from exactly the same kind of negligence WB is exhibiting
here.

~~~
sonthonax
How does one get evicted due to a computer error? Wouldn't a rather simple
court case be able to determine that X amount was being paid to be bank every
month?

~~~
joekrie
Banks were signing off on the erroneous foreclosures without properly
reviewing them. And, if Matt Taibbi is to believed, the courts weren't of much
help to the victims of fraudulent forclosures.
[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/matt-taibbi-
courts...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/matt-taibbi-courts-
helping-banks-screw-over-homeowners-20101110)

------
coldcode
If I were Google I would ban the whole domain, clearly a lot of piracy here!
That way they might be more careful in the future.

------
quickben
Just goes to show that no thought enters their flagging.

~~~
chris_wot
They were taken down for copyright, not gross public indecency!

------
chris_wot
I hope that Google complied with the law and demanded to have legal proof that
they weren't violating the DMCA before they reindexed the material.

Then it would be nice to sue them to kingdom come.

------
jnmandal
They should probably add a whitelist to their bot

~~~
sleepychu
> _The request was submitted on behalf of Warner Brothers by Vobile, a company
> that files hundreds of thousands of takedown requests every month._

